# böse überaschung aufm trail



## jigsor (5. Oktober 2010)

hey,

mich würd mal interessieren wie risiko bereit ihr aufm trail seid.

problem: bekannter trail, naturschutz (keine sorge, fahren darf man dort, nur nich buddeln s.u.),
guter speed, ca.1,2m hoch 2m lange erhebung/hügel, wollt ihn einfach unter mir wegdrücken, komm quasi oben an und bemerke, dass irgendein (viele grüße du wichser) unbekannter, daraus nen sprung gemacht hat.
natürlich viel zu spät bemerkt, frontlastig aufgekommen und abgeschmiert...aua

wie macht ihr sowas?fahrt ihr immer auf sicherheit?
wie läufts bei erstbefahrungen?

gruß


----------



## freeridealex (5. Oktober 2010)

Servus erstmal,

Risikobereitschaft - ja, Blindheit - nein! 
Wenn ich an nem Spot bin, den ich noch nicht kenne (z.B. im Bikepark), schau ich mir erstmal an, was da auf mich zukommt, bevor ich Gas gebe. Das geht natürlich nur, wenn es nicht zu zeitaufwändig ist. Stehe ich auf nem Berg und hab 1000 Hömes Abfahrt vor mir, dann muss man halt das Gas rausnehmen und nur an einsehbaren Stellen den Turbo zünden. Sonst könnte das auch fatal enden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterJoe (5. Oktober 2010)

ich mach das so, dass ich bei der ersten abfahrt (hometrail) die strecke ablaufe (auf dem weg nach oben  ). ist zwar etwas nervig, aber nen stein oder nen dicken ast in der landung möchte ich nicht nochmal erleben.... 
Bei mir haben scheinbar ein paar kinder direkt in der landezone (etwas unübersichtlich bei der anfahrt) steine und äste zu einer "hütte" zusammengelegt und in den boden gesteckt.... seit dem wird vorher geschaut !
bei unbekannten, sehr langen trails, muss man halt langsamer machen und sich das ganze etwas anschauen. 

mfg


----------



## CubeRace (5. Oktober 2010)

So sieht es aus, bei unbekannten Trails oder insgesamt unbekannten Wegen sollte man lieber etwas das Tempo raus nehmen, und lieber erst beim Zweiten befahren alles geben, außer man ist Lebensmüde!


----------



## Trailhunterer (5. Oktober 2010)

da haste ja nochmal glück im unglück gehabt.

hoffentlich lernst du daraus. gefahren wird auf Sicht. wenn ich was nicht sehe, oder einsehen kann, muss ich halt abbremsen oder anhalten. 
nur weil ich den weg schon zig mal gefahren bin, heisst das nicht blindlings rumzuboren.
alles andere ist ja schlicht der wahnsinn.


----------



## CubeRace (5. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt das habe ich ganz vergessen, es sollt natürlich immer auf SICHT gefahren werden auch wenn man den Weg kennt.


----------



## jigsor (5. Oktober 2010)

also doch..hehe..sch***^^
war total im flow und dann sowas...
ein fingernagel und mein tolles bandshirt mussten leider dran glauben.

da stellt sich mir direkt die nächste frage:
fahrt ihr in kompletter safety montur rum?
ich meine, oft weiß ich selbst nicht wos hingeht und dann mitm fullface?

auf sicht fahren..ok, aber dann muss man im wald ja alle 5 meter bremsen.
hm vllt. hat meine mutter doch recht 
ich bin zwar immer mehr oder weniger brems bereit, stichwort wanderer etc.
aber alles anzubremsen....?!?!
hm...was fahrt ihr denn so?
sehe mich eher downhill orientiert...so viel dh mit m hardtail halt geht.

nuja...vllt. bin ich wirklich etwas hirnlos unterwegs, oder schreiben mir hier gerade nur verantwortungsvolle papas?


----------



## CubeRace (5. Oktober 2010)

Papas ?????

Ich bin 21.

Also ich fahre immer mit einem Normalen Helm, Handschuhen und mit Knieschützern. Du musst ja nicht immer stehen bleiben aber mit 50 um eine noch nie gefahrenen unübersichtliche Kurve, muss wohl auch nicht sein


----------



## TiiM (5. Oktober 2010)

ich bin letztens auch aufs maul geflogen als auf meinem trail hinter ner kurve auf einmal nen fetter ast lag...achja ein paar schöne kratzer sind jetzt auch am unterrohr.

ich lauf den trail jetzt immer hoch..bevor ich runterfahr....


----------



## snoopz (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich trage Knie- und Ellenbogenschoner und der Fullface ist immer dabei. Wenn der Trail völlig unbekannt ist und ich weiß, daß er nicht ganz einfach ist, kommt noch ein Jacket dazu.

So schwer und unbequem sind Protektoren und ein anständiger Helm nicht, wenn man sowas wie z.B. 661 Evo oder die POC-Äquivalenten Polyesterteigdinger nimmt. Und mir ist es auch herzlich egal, was andere Biker von mir denken - meine Sicherheit geht vor. Daß Wanderer gegrüßt und respektiert werden ist ja klar.

Ich fahre auch auf gut bekannten Trails recht vorsichtig, wenn sie nicht einsehbar sind. Lieber einmal zuviel langsam gefahren als die Omi umgemäht.

Edit: Bis vorletzte Woche habe ich in Lugano gewohnt - da bin ich keinen Trail mehrfach gefahren und meist auf Forstwegen oder Straße hoch, von daher bin ich nie zu Fuß begangen vor dem fahren. Wie's hier in AC wird, muß ich mal sehen.


----------



## M132 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich versuche auf meinen Touren immer möglichst viele Trails einzubauen. Diese bewegen sich zwischen S0 und S2, teilweise kratzen Schlüsselstellen vielleicht auch an S3. 

Als besonders gefährlich würde ich sogar die S0- und S1-Trails einstufen, weil man dort viel schneller unterwegs ist als bei den technisch schwierigen Trails, die einfach nicht so flowig sind.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich mich bei schwierigen Trails hinlege, ist zwar sehr viel höher als bei den einfachen, dafür passiert dort meistens auch nichts. Wenn man mit 50 Sachen auf einem S0-Trail unterwegs ist, kann das bei einem Sturz schon ganz anders aussehen...

Fahre trotzdem nur mit "normalem" Helm und Handschuhen, ein paar Schoner für Knie und Ellenbogen wären sicher trotzdem nicht verkehrt. Fullfacehelm und Safetyjacket sind zwar auf Trails vernünftig, jedoch muss man natürlich immer das Mittel aus Sicherheit und Komfort finden, irgendwie muss man ja auch noch den Berg hoch kommen.

Ein paar Schilder auf Trails ("Vorsicht Radfahrer" oder so) sind bestimmt auch sinnvoll, denn die Begegnung zwischen Wanderer und Mountainbiker auf einem schnellen Weg ist sicherlich nicht erfreulich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (5. Oktober 2010)

M132 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ein paar Schilder auf Trails ("Vorsicht Radfahrer" oder so) sind bestimmt auch sinnvoll, denn die Begegnung zwischen Wanderer und Mountainbiker auf einem schnellen Weg ist sicherlich nicht erfreulich.



Sehe ich nicht so. Auf Wanderwegen, die ja einen großen Teil der Trails ausmachen, haben Fußgänger besonders Vorfahrt. Auf Forstwegen für mich auch, aber da gibts eh selten Konflikte, man meidet die Wege ja im besten Fall bergab . Mit der größeren Gefahr auf den "einfacheren" Wegen sehe ich genauso, eben wegen der Geschwindigkeit. 


Auf unbekannten Wegen fahr ich halt entsprechend langsam. Bei bekannten Trails auf denen man es laufen lassen kann auch maximal geschätzte 70-80% von dem was ich mir max zutraue, das reicht fast immer noch zum Anhalten bei unerwarteten Wegbedingungen. So weggegrabene Hügel (=> Sprünge) wie vom Threadersteller beschrieben sind mir auch schon begegnet, ging sich immer irgendwie Sturzfrei aus. 

Bin idR auch nur mit normalem Helm, Bein- und Rückenprotektor unterwegs. Jacke und Fullface sind für mich pers. nicht Tourentauglich, aber letztendlich ist das Geschmackssache und auch abhängig davon was man macht. Außerhalb von nem Bikepark oder Rennen (dann halt entsprechend in voller Montur) kann ich mich nichtmehr dran erinnern wann ich das letzte mal mit >~10 km/h gestürzt bin.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## freeridealex (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja ich bin Papa. Dennoch fahre ich auch gerne mal schnell oder auch was herausforderndes (= riskant?).
Ich bin immer mit normalem Helm und Handschuhen unterwegs. Auf Tagestouren hab ich dann auch die Schienbein- und Ellenbogenschoner am Rucksack. Die sind dann schnell am Berg angezogen.

Ich denke, dass es immer darauf ankommt, wie oft man einen Trail schon gefahren ist. Die Risikobereitschaft nimmt immer mehr zu, weil man denkt, dass man den Trail in und auswendig kennt. Dann passieren genau solche Sachen, wie sie der Threaderöffner geschrieben hat. Wenn einem sowas auf nem ausgesetzten Trail nach ner Kurve passiert, dann servus. Daher suche ich die Herausforderung gerade im unbekannten Gelände, bei weniger Geschwindigkeit. Da ich mein Fahrkönnen mit max. S2 umschreiben würde, sind dies dann Abfahrten/Trails auf denen mich auch S3 Stellen erwarten. Da ist man dann eh nimmer schnell unterwegs.


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Oktober 2010)

freeridealex schrieb:


> Servus erstmal,
> 
> Risikobereitschaft - ja, Blindheit - nein!
> Wenn ich an nem Spot bin, den ich noch nicht kenne (z.B. im Bikepark), schau ich mir erstmal an, was da auf mich zukommt, bevor ich Gas gebe. Das geht natürlich nur, wenn es nicht zu zeitaufwändig ist. Stehe ich auf nem Berg und hab 1000 Hömes Abfahrt vor mir, dann muss man halt das Gas rausnehmen und nur an einsehbaren Stellen den Turbo zünden. Sonst könnte das auch fatal enden.




hmm... ich denke mit den obigen ausführungen wurden die eingangsfragen geklärt!
wer auf risiko fährt, sollte auf ALLES vorbereitet sein! kein pro fährt auf ner abfahrt vollgas, sondern schaut sich die piste vorher genau an und kalkuliert dann für sich das risiko!!!


----------



## jigsor (7. Oktober 2010)

mal zum thema protektoren.

war anlässlich des unfalls auf der seite von 661.
bin bisher völlig schutzlos unterwegs..hat schon oft geknallt..mein spitzname ist die katze 

jetzt muss aber mal schluß sein.
bisher hats mich weder auf die knie, noch ellbogen gehauen, dennoch lese ich hier oft, dass ihr nicht darauf verzichtet.

ich fand die bomber shorts und den body armor prodigy interessant.
bin halt auf der suche nach leichtem flexiblem schutz.
bzgl. prodigy, hab probleme mit dem linken schultergelenk..fühlt sich jedesmal (beim stürzen) an als stünde es kurz vorm auskugeln
habt ihr da ne empfehlung? erfahrung?

http://www.sixsixone.com/media/store/product/6491-00.jpg 
http://www.sixsixone.com/media/store/product/2011_PRODIGY.jpg

ride hard


----------



## netsrac (7. Oktober 2010)

Bei uns im Wald wird ständig neu gebuddelt. Wenn ich mit meinem Sohn untergwegs bin, sage ich ihm jedesmal, erst gucken, dann fahren. Wer weiß, was neu ist.
So halte ich es eigentlich auch immer.
Auf meinem Hometrail (anderer Wald) allerdings, fahre ich einfach drauf los. Da buddelt auch keiner.
Ne böse Überraschung gabs bis her zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Paran0id (7. Oktober 2010)

Bei uns liegt auch schon öfter mal ein Baum einfach so unmotiviert quer übern trail und da Bäume bekanntlich nicht laufen können... Gibt halt immer wieder so ein paar Verwirrte.

Wegen Protektoren. Nach meinem Kurzaufenthalt in der Notaufnahme wegen Baumkontakts (Rippenprellung + Schultereckgelenksprengung) hab ich mir ein Safetyjacket zugelegt: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2...sure-suit.html?uin=gdic3vqg5jvg423phoh7hlmvg3

Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ist bequem, nicht zu warm (bei der Jahreszeit fast schon ideal) und man ist bei seinen Bewegungen nicht eingeschränkt. Im Sommer kannste damit natürlich keine Touren fahren, da stirbste wahrscheinlich drin. Bis ca. 16°-18° aber noch ganz erträglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_koma (9. Oktober 2010)

ich habe mir angewöhnt - wenn es in den wald geht immer alles an was geht. nicht weil ich so schlecht bike sondern auch für den trainings und gewöhnungseffekt. mittlerweile fahre ich auch jedesmal mit meinem neckbrace und die safety jacket ist eh immer mit. gerade auf strecken die man nicht kennt und erst nur 60% gibt - verschätzt hat man sich schnell mal.


----------



## tombrider (9. Oktober 2010)

Auch wir haben immer wieder mal Bäume, die plötzlich "rein zufällig" quer über den Weg liegen, gerne auch mehrere hintereinander. Auf Sicht fahren ist da die einzige Möglichkeit! Da man aber selbt bei Tempo 60 mit entsprechenden Reifen in ca. 23-30 Metern zum Stehen kommen kann, ist das eigentlich kein Problem. Wenn man auch Kurven schneller nehmen will, muß man natürlich auch üben, notfalls auch in Kurven scharf bremsen zu können. Ich fahre nur mit Helm und Handschuhen, auch in schwierigerem Gelände. Hab mir aber für die verblockten, schwierigen Trails im Harz schon überlegt, ob ich mir mal Ellbogen- und Knieschoner kaufe.


----------



## der_koma (9. Oktober 2010)

tombrider schrieb:


> Auch wir haben immer wieder mal Bäume, die plötzlich "rein zufällig" quer über den Weg liegen, gerne auch mehrere hintereinander. Auf Sicht fahren ist da die einzige Möglichkeit! Da man aber selbt bei Tempo 60 mit entsprechenden Reifen in ca. 23-30 Metern zum Stehen kommen kann, ist das eigentlich kein Problem. Wenn man auch Kurven schneller nehmen will, muß man natürlich auch üben, notfalls auch in Kurven scharf bremsen zu können. Ich fahre nur mit Helm und Handschuhen, auch in schwierigerem Gelände. Hab mir aber für die verblockten, schwierigen Trails im Harz schon überlegt, ob ich mir mal Ellbogen- und Knieschoner kaufe.



keine knieschoner oder was für die schienenbeine??
ich hoffe für dich das du niemals plötzlich mal abfliegst und mit deinem blanken knie auf nem spitzen stein landest oder dir deine pedale durchs wadenfleisch reisst oder sonst was. aber muss ja jeder selber wissen.
nicht falsch verstehen ich will hier keinen bekehren aber diese " mir passiert schon nichts - mentalität" geht in bruchteilen von sekunden mal ins auge und das auch mal mit ärgerlichen ergebnissen. habe öfter so " kluge " jungs in der notaufnahme sitzen.


----------



## LB-Biker (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss meine DH-Strecke eh jedes mal hochlaufen, und das ist auch gut so, denn es kommt immer wieder vor, dass irgendwelche Vollpfosten mit Pferden die Piste hochlatschen und alle Gabs und Anlieger fetzen.

Freu mich schon drauf wenn ich gerade am runterheizen bin (je nach Stelle 25-55 kmh) und plötzlich nen Pferd vor mir steht...


----------



## apoptygma (9. Oktober 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Ich muss meine DH-Strecke eh jedes mal hochlaufen, und das ist auch gut so, denn es kommt immer wieder vor, dass irgendwelche Vollpfosten mit Pferden die Piste hochlatschen und alle Gabs und Anlieger fetzen.
> 
> Freu mich schon drauf wenn ich gerade am runterheizen bin (je nach Stelle 25-55 kmh) und plötzlich nen Pferd vor mir steht...



Jo, kannst Dich auch, denn danach wirste Dich wohl beerdigen lassen können wenn Du Pech hast


----------



## tombrider (9. Oktober 2010)

der_koma schrieb:


> keine knieschoner oder was für die schienenbeine??
> ich hoffe für dich das du niemals plötzlich mal abfliegst und mit deinem blanken knie auf nem spitzen stein landest oder dir deine pedale durchs wadenfleisch reisst oder sonst was. aber muss ja jeder selber wissen.
> nicht falsch verstehen ich will hier keinen bekehren aber diese " mir passiert schon nichts - mentalität" geht in bruchteilen von sekunden mal ins auge und das auch mal mit ärgerlichen ergebnissen. habe öfter so " kluge " jungs in der notaufnahme sitzen.



Ich habe diese Mentalität nicht. Ich weiß, daß mir eine Menge passieren kann, und habe mir auch schon mal das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Ein bißchen Verschleiß ist immer...


----------



## oBATMANo (9. Oktober 2010)

jigsor schrieb:


> also doch..hehe..sch***^^
> war total im flow und dann sowas...
> ein fingernagel und mein tolles bandshirt mussten leider dran glauben.
> 
> ...



Dann solltest mal Springen lernen. Dann hauts Dich das nächste mal auch icht hin. Man muss immer damit rechnen, dass sich etwas auf lokalen Strecken ändert, da es oft unterschieliche Gruppen sind, welche die Strecke befahren und Sprünge usw. schaufeln.

Auf lokalen DH Strecken trage ich immer meine Leatt Brace und Knee Pads.
Safety Jacket trag ich nur auf richtigen Strecken oder Strecken mit großen Sprüngen. Für normale "Endurotouren" über lokal Trails mit paar kleinen netten Abfahrten trag ich eigentlich nix außer Helm. 
Natürlich mir klar, dass mit Knee Pads das Schienbein ungeschützt ist, aber dafür ist das Knie besser geschützt.
Nen offenes Schienbein ist halb so wild und da schwitze ich lieber weniger und kann mich besser bewegen.

Muß jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


----------



## LB-Biker (9. Oktober 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Jo, kannst Dich auch, denn danach wirste Dich wohl beerdigen lassen können wenn Du Pech hast



Da haste Recht, dann verkaufe ich jetzt mein Bike und fange an Briefmarken zu sammeln 

Ich glaube kaum, dass dieser Phillip einsehen wird nicht mitten durchen Wald zu reiten bevor ihm sein Pferd wegen mir durchgeht, was willste machen, DH mit 10 kmh fahren?


----------



## jan84 (11. Oktober 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich glaube kaum, dass dieser Phillip einsehen wird nicht mitten durchen Wald zu reiten bevor ihm sein Pferd wegen mir durchgeht, was willste machen, DH mit 10 kmh fahren?



Halt weitestgehend auf Sicht fahren, 100% nur im Park!? Alternativ halt mit dem Risiko und allen Konsequenzen leben ohne nachher rumzujammern oder andern die Schuld geben. Andere Möglichkeiten hat man halt nicht. 

Mit höherer Geschwindigkeit in ein Pferd kann richtig in die Hose gehen, da kanns dann auch nichtmehr fürs Briefmarkensammeln reichen. 
Dieser Phillip wird sich wohl denken, dass du es nicht einsehen wirst nichtmehr mit deinem DH-Bike durch den Wald zu fahren....

grüße,
Jan


----------



## apoptygma (11. Oktober 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Da haste Recht, dann verkaufe ich jetzt mein Bike und fange an Briefmarken zu sammeln
> 
> Ich glaube kaum, dass dieser Phillip einsehen wird nicht mitten durchen Wald zu reiten bevor ihm sein Pferd wegen mir durchgeht, was willste machen, DH mit 10 kmh fahren?



Ist das ne offizielle DH-Strecke? Dann hat das Pferd da nix zu suchen, also brat weiter. Isses keine und ggf. noch als Weg für Reiter freigegeben, siehe oben und hoff, das sich besagter Philip beim Abflug vom Pferd keinen Kratzer holt, denn dann biste richtig am Popo.

Weisste, Einstellungen like Deiner hier sind vielfach der Grund, warum wir MTB´ler es in Wald immer schwerer haben. Rücksichtnahme auf alle Waldbenutzer ist verf.... nochmal wichtig, damit wir alle auf lange Sicht den Wald nutzen DÜRFEN!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (11. Oktober 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Für normale "Endurotouren" über lokal Trails mit paar kleinen netten Abfahrten trag ich eigentlich nix außer Helm.


----------



## dubbel (11. Oktober 2010)




----------



## LB-Biker (11. Oktober 2010)

Nö ist weder ne offizielle DH-Strecke noch darf man da Pferde durchscheuchen.
Von daher haben wir beide kein Recht uns da rumzutreiben.
Wäre ich Reiter würde ich doch nicht auf einer OFFENSICHTLICHEN DH-Strecke rumreiten 
Aber anscheinend ist das jetzt auch sein Hometrail.

Was soll ich denn da machen? Ich repariere weiter die vom Pferd verursachten Schäden und fahre weiterhin dort.

Da ich fast jeden Tag 2 Stunden da bin wirds eh net lange dauern bis man sich trifft, und dann kann ich mich ja mit dem Typ vll. irgendwie einigen.
Ich glaube der wird auch wenig Lust darauf ham das ihm sein Pferd durchgeht...


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Oktober 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


>



Das Glied ist viel zu klein 

Auf lokalen Strecken im Wald halte ich es auch für sinnvoller auf Sicht zu fahren. Zumindest an uneinsehbaren Stellen sollte man runter vom Gas. Es können immer paar Rentner plötzlich vor einem stehen und so ne alte Hüte ist schnell durch.

Allerdings ist man auch im Bikepark vor solchen Begegnungen nicht sicher. Wanderer auf der Strecke, Torenfahrer welche einem entgegenkommen, Fotografen, Pausierende welche mitten in der Strecke anhalten oder einfach nur deutlich langsamere Fahrer.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (13. Oktober 2010)

jigsor schrieb:


> ...
> natürlich viel zu spät bemerkt, frontlastig aufgekommen und abgeschmiert...aua
> 
> ...




Biken ist nun mal kein Pussysport. Baut einer den Hometrail um, dann passiert so was. Dafür hat man nen Helm auf.

Das Risiko richtet sich bei mir immer nach dem Gefahrenpotential. Gehts links 50m senkrecht runter, dann fahre ich entsprechend.

N Hohlweg mit 50 runterbrettern und der Förster kommt mit seinem G-Mercedes um die Ecke? Ne danke.

Mäandert der Weg so am Hang dahin, lass ich stehen, bis die Reifen rutschen (Sichtweite nicht vergessen



jigsor schrieb:


> ....
> 
> wie macht ihr sowas?fahrt ihr immer auf sicherheit?
> wie läufts bei erstbefahrungen?
> ...



Letztenendes musst du immer wissen, wie voll deine "Toolbox" ist und wie schnell du die "Tools" da raus kriegst. Je schneller du das kannst, desto schneller bist du unterwegs, ohne mehr Risiko. Falls du mit mehr Tempo abfliegst, tuts nat. mehr weh :-(

Bei heftigen Hindernissen sollte man sich die vorher aber immer anschauen und evtl. auch mal das Rad drüberrollen, ob z.B. das Kettenblatt aufsetzt.


----------



## DH_Neuling (14. Oktober 2010)

also ich fahre immoment IMMA mitm Fullface und ab und an mit knie/schienbein (protektoren ajcke wird sich noch gekauft)schoner.

ich fahre JEDEN trail/weg egal ob ich ihn kenne oder nich erst rauf und dann runter (wenn´s nich grad ne tour is).
mein tempo passe ich an mein können und daran ob ich den weg kenne oder nich an.

ich will ja noch ein paar jahre fahren also riskiere ich nich zu viel.

grüße Jan


----------



## Büscherammler (16. Oktober 2010)

Sehr löblich, kriegst einen Sticker ins Klassenbuch


----------



## LB-Biker (16. Oktober 2010)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Sehr löblich, kriegst einen Sticker ins Klassenbuch


----------



## Spargel (17. Oktober 2010)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> N Hohlweg mit 50 runterbrettern und der Förster kommt mit seinem G-Mercedes um die Ecke? Ne danke.


Paßt scho. Wennst trotzdem auf Sicht fährst. Bei mir kürzlich auf den Sette Communi genau so ein Fall. Vor uneinsehbaren Kurven wird halt gerade weit genug abgebremst, dass es sicher eben noch langt. Zwei Meter vorm Landy stehen bleiben langt, mehr brauchts net außer die Nerven taugen nix. Erwartet hätte ich aber nie, dass da einer hoch kommt. Aber Grundregel ist deshalb Grundregel, damit genau dann auch nix passiert, wenn mans nicht erwartet und nicht wenn man eh schon mit höchster Konzentration fährt.

ciao Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. Oktober 2010)

Spargel schrieb:


> Paßt scho. Wennst trotzdem auf Sicht fährst. ...



Ja, das meinte ich auch so ...


----------



## LB-Biker (20. Oktober 2010)

Am Ende ist es doch jeden selbst überlassen wie er fährt.
Wenn sich nen 'StraßenMTB-Fahrer mit Licht und Schutzblech' hinlegt und dann meckert kann ichs verstehen, aber bei nem MTB Sportler hört das verständnis auf...

Ich weiß net ob man DH ( anspruchvolles, net so nen Poserscheiß) als Extremsportart bezeichnet, aber ich sehe es als solche und wenn ich krasse Sachen mach rechne ich immer damit mich hinzulegen.
Dann ziehe ich mich dementsprechend an und gut ist.
Stürzen gehört zum DH wie das Amen zur Kirche.
Aber dann mecker ich net rum, wer das tut soll sich nen anderen Sport suchen.

MfG


----------



## schwarzmetall (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich halte es so: Home Trails werden durch aufgeraucht weil - kennt man ja und wenn wirklich was anderst ist, verlasse ich mich auf mein intuition (klingt jetzt blöd, ich weiß). Die hat mir schon oft den A**** gerettet, nicht denken, einfach reagieren.
Um auf das eingangsposting ein zu gehen, wenn ein Hügel da ist warum nicht drüber springen? Air Time ist doch was schönes... Auf unbekannten Trails fahr ich immer etwas langsamer, und bei komplett uneinsehbaren Stellen lauf ich's auch gerne vorher ab. Ich will ja wissen was mich erwartet. An protection hab ich nur die 661 Evos an den Knieen und nen normalen Helm auf Kopf . FF Brauchst eigentlich nur für richtig krasse Sachen oder zum Schweinehund überwinden .


----------



## DerandereJan (21. Oktober 2010)

schwarzmetall schrieb:


> Home Trails werden durch aufgeraucht weil - kennt man ja und wenn wirklich was anderst ist, verlasse ich mich auf mein intuition



Rauch weniger! 



schwarzmetall schrieb:


> Klingt jetzt blöd...



Ja!

Grüße Jan


----------



## Bransmann (25. Oktober 2010)

jo


----------



## DH_Neuling (26. Oktober 2010)

cool nen sticker;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sigggi24 (27. Oktober 2010)

So Mahlzeit!!
Im Grundsatz ist es wahrscheinlich klüger sich ein Trail vorher anzuschauen/ abzulaufen!!!
Aber ab ner gewissen Zeit verlieren Trails an Spannung wenn man sie vorher abläuft!!!
Bin schon so weit das ich zum Großteil nur noch knifflige Stellen mir anschaue und der Rest muss das Bike richten!!!
Allerdings muss ich SCHWARZMETALL recht geben!!! "Airtime is des geilste auf der WELT^^"


----------



## mr.j0e (29. Oktober 2010)

Meine Güte, manche hier tuen ja als wären sie aus Zucker.
Zumindest Waldboden dämpft einen Einschlag ziemlich gut und wenn man nicht gerade mit 50 Sachen gegen einen Baum rauscht holt man sich halt ein paar blaue Flecken und Schrammen ab, das gehört zum Sport dazu.
Bikepark bzw lange, felsige Abfahrten sind was anderes, aber mMn ist es deutlich overdressed mit Fullface+Vollkörperpanzer durch den durchschnittlichen (Mittelgebirgs- bzw Wald)Trail zu feuern. Normaler Helm + Handschuhe sind da vollkommen ausreichend, meinetwegen noch Knie/Schienbeinschoner wenn man mit Flats unterwegs ist oder Angst um die Knie hat.


----------



## LB-Biker (29. Oktober 2010)

Habe mich im Wald auch schon so oft nur mit Knie/Schienbeinprotetor FF Helm und Handschuhen gelegt... Nie was passiert.

In Wibe dann mit Saftey Weste mit 40 kmh hingelegt--? Hätte ich noch Ellenbogenprotektoren angehabt hätte ich noch net mal Kratzer abbekommen.

ABER wenns net Wehtut bleibt der Lerneffekt bei mir aus.


MfG


----------



## cris-py (29. Oktober 2010)

Die böse Trail-Überraschung gibt's bei uns in Form von Reitern die manchmal meinen unseren FreerideTrail hochzureiten......da hilft auch vorher die Strecke ablaufen nix wenn bei der nächsten Abfahrt 'n Pferd im Weg steht ................


----------



## jan84 (29. Oktober 2010)

Die böse Reitüberraschung gibts bei uns in Form von Fahrradfahrern die manchmal meinen unseren Reitweg runterzufahren und dadran rumzugraben...


----------



## cris-py (29. Oktober 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Die böse Reitüberraschung gibts bei uns in Form von Fahrradfahrern die manchmal meinen unseren Reitweg runterzufahren und dadran rumzugraben...



Ne ne , das is garantiert kein Reitweg !


----------



## Air-Marky (3. November 2010)

Hab hier mal ein bischen mitgelesen und ein paar mal die Bezeichnungen S0, S1, S2, S3 usw. bemerkt, das es was mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad aufsich hat, hab ich aus dem Text schon raus gelesen, aber bezeichnet es eher das Fahrkönnen (hat einer so bezeichnet) oder eher die Schwierigkeit des Trails so wie im Bikepark oder Skipiste (schwarz/rot/blau)?


----------



## DerandereJan (3. November 2010)

Air-Marky schrieb:


> Hab hier mal ein bischen mitgelesen und ein paar mal die Bezeichnungen S0, S1, S2, S3 usw. bemerkt, das es was mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad aufsich hat, hab ich aus dem Text schon raus gelesen, aber bezeichnet es eher das Fahrkönnen (hat einer so bezeichnet) oder eher die Schwierigkeit des Trails so wie im Bikepark oder Skipiste (schwarz/rot/blau)?



http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


----------



## TiiM (13. November 2010)

ich hatte gestern auch eine böse überraschung aufm trail...

ich fuhr so gemütlich als ich auf einmal komische geräusche hörte..zuerst dachte ich es wären wildschweine...aber dann hab ich im gebüsch die beiden verursacher gesehen(ein mann und eine frau die sich mitten im wald liebten..)

ich wäre beinah vom rad gefalln.


----------



## apoptygma (13. November 2010)

TiiM schrieb:


> (ein mann und eine frau die sich mitten im wald liebten..)




Das haste aber schön gesagt 

Ach was, von Rad fallen lohnt doch erst, wenn einer der beiden Dich gefragt hätte, ob Du mitmachen magst ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## focusshredder (13. November 2010)

ich bin letzt auch mal wieder auf meinem trail gefahren und fahr so schön ne kleine kuppe runter als ich merk das da gefällt wurde ich konnt zum glück abbremse aber des nächste mal schieb ich lieber den trail hoch


----------



## focusshredder (13. November 2010)

bin letzt seit langem mal wieder meinen trail gefahren und fahr schön über ne kuppe als ich merk das da gefällt wurde, konnt zum glück noch bremsen
übrigens: @TiiM ham die leute die sich da geliebt haben was gesagt?

sry das ich des 2 mal geschrieben hab wollt noch was ändern und dann hat mein computer gesponnen und ich hab gedacht des wär net gepostet


----------



## Sebb_ (13. November 2010)

was auch böse ist:
du fährst deinen haustrail und bemerkst im sprung, dass irgendwelche freerider netterweisedeine schanzenhöhe verdreifacht haben

da kriegt ich so en hals !!


----------



## TiiM (13. November 2010)

die haben nichts gesagt..ich glaub sie waren zu beschäftigt.
nja..war aber an sich sehr lustig.


----------



## oBATMANo (18. November 2010)

Sebb_ schrieb:


> was auch böse ist:
> du fährst deinen haustrail und bemerkst im sprung, dass irgendwelche freerider netterweisedeine schanzenhöhe verdreifacht haben
> 
> da kriegt ich so en hals !!



bist Du blind?
Du merkst erst in der Luft, dass der Absprung 3 m anstatt 1 m hoch war?

man muss immer darauf gefaßt sein, dass sich lokale Strecken verändern
gerade wenn unterschiedliche Gruppen daran bauen


----------



## Sebb_ (19. November 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> man muss immer darauf gefaßt sein, dass sich lokale Strecken verändern
> gerade wenn unterschiedliche Gruppen daran bauen



ja... sehr vernünftig von dir 
nee, da haben eig nicht mehrere gruppen dran zu bauen, das ist bei uns nicht üblich und eig auch unverschämt in unserem territorium !!




oBATMANo schrieb:


> bist Du blind?
> Du merkst erst in der Luft, dass der Absprung 3 m anstatt 1 m hoch war?



nee...blind bin ich auch nit!!
der sprung war keinen meter hoch, es gibt genug leute von uns, die mit hardtails fahren !!


----------



## S*P*J (19. November 2010)

viel schlimmer sind Frauen die aufm Trail sitzen und Pinkeln...ich lach mich da jedes mal schlapp, wenn sie verschämt versuchen noch ihre Hosen hochzuziehen


----------

